# New Girl



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Picked up our new puppy last weekend. Safari vom Sudenblick is just the best!!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Awwww!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

A few pics from our trip home. It was a nine hour drive to pick her up so we are lucky she is a good traveler.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## CABOSAN (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful colors...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, I love sables. She's gorgeous.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Gorgeous, that picture of her on her back is to die for!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a cutie; love her little face


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is our 10 week pic


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is a cutie for sure!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

In an effort to continue the same pattern... She is gorgeous!  I love her color.. so pretty!! I can't wait to see more pictures! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable puppy, congratulations


----------



## greeneblitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

She has grown up..
One year old now.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Another....Safari one year


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Look at that fuzz! Those Eyes! I insist you swing by Texas for a Visit. 

Jelpy


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

She is originally a Texas Girl We had a fun mini vacation last April to bring her home.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Very pretty girlie. And I love the pic with her on her back getting tummy scratches! Looks like she's smiling.


----------



## SVTour (Sep 24, 2015)

Very cute - they sure grow up fast.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Chops81 (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

